# Sigma Announces Pricing & Availability for Its 70mm F2.8 DG MACRO Art Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 11, 2018)

```
<strong>Ronkonkoma, NY – <span class="aBn" tabindex="0" data-term="goog_841490186"><span class="aQJ">May 11, 2018</span></span> – </strong><a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyddqtd-kutlpzq-n/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyddqtd-kutlpzq-n/&source=gmail&ust=1526142266508000&usg=AFQjCNGIdKThRLt20RVFNAeupT7CCi8vlw">Sigma Corporation of America</a>, a leading still photo and cinema lens, camera, flash and accessory manufacturer, today announced that its <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyddqtd-kutlpzq-p/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyddqtd-kutlpzq-p/&source=gmail&ust=1526142266508000&usg=AFQjCNG_0RQlO_ipkjWe8m-kt1aIQpkyZQ">70mm F2.8 DG MACRO Art</a>, the first prime macro lens to be adorned with the Art badge, will be available in Canon mount in the end of May for $569.00 USD through authorized US retailers. The Sigma mount model is expected to ship in June. The release of the Sony E-Mount version will be announced later.</p>
<p><strong>The First Macro Lens in the Sigma Global Vision Art Line</strong>

Elevating the legendary Sigma 70mm F2.8 EX DG to the Art line, the brand new Sigma 70mm F2.8 DG MACRO Art prioritizes optical performance that defines the Sigma Art line, delivering stunning resolution and incredible clarity, while at the same time offering extremely smooth autofocus performance for a weightier, high-performance lens.</p>
<p>To achieve optimal results at every shooting distance, the lens features an extending, floating, two-group focus mechanism, which minimizes aberration at all focal lengths. In addition, the lens’ optical elements design increases resolution at close shooting distances, allowing for a razor-sharp in-focus area contrasted with a bokeh area free of color streaking.</p>
<p>Other feature highlights include focus-by-wire system featuring newly developed coreless DC motor for comfortable and precise focusing typically required for macro photography; compatibility of the Canon mount lens with the Canon Lens Aberration Correction function; and compatibility with Sigma Electronic Flash Macro EM-140 DG and Sigma Teleconverters.</p>
<p>Full technical specifications can be found on the Sigma website at: <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyddqtd-kutlpzq-x/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyddqtd-kutlpzq-x/&source=gmail&ust=1526142266508000&usg=AFQjCNHiGOuME63a4XBRsy9kZwn9ctMb7w">https://www.sigmaphoto.<wbr />com/70mm-f2-8-dg-macro-a</a>.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2wnpalv">Sigma 70mm F2.8 DG MACRO Art at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mac Duderson (May 12, 2018)

You must build a 28mm 1.4 ART. 
This is our most desperate hour. 
Help Me, Sigma-Wan Kenobi. 
You're My Only Hope!
;D ;D ;D


----------



## drjlo (May 12, 2018)

Sigma 70mm f/2.8 EX DG was already as sharp as Macro lenses can get. Looks like the new ART 70 macro retains the unsavory front-extending mechanism and gets an extra undesirable feature of focus-by-wire, which I hate in general, especially for delicate Macro work. 

The reason I got rid of my Sigma 70mm f/2.8 EX DG, despite the fact it was sharper than my Canon 100L Macro, was its wonky Sigma AF issues, essentially "broken" AF when using Canon Live View. Hopefully the ART 70 fares better in terms of Canon AF compatibility.


----------



## Aglet (May 12, 2018)

drjlo said:


> Sigma 70mm f/2.8 EX DG was already as sharp as Macro lenses can get. Looks like the new ART 70 macro retains the unsavory front-extending mechanism and gets an extra undesirable feature of focus-by-wire, which I hate in general, especially for delicate Macro work.
> 
> The reason I got rid of my Sigma 70mm f/2.8 EX DG, despite the fact it was sharper than my Canon 100L Macro, was its wonky Sigma AF issues, essentially "broken" AF when using Canon Live View. Hopefully the ART 70 fares better in terms of Canon AF compatibility.



I've got that original in an F-mount version and altho it could have nicer MF control it's a wickedly good lens, optically. I'm not sure if I will like FBW (OTOH, FWB I _do_ like  )

Imaging-resource uses that older 70mm macro for many of their studio test shots.


----------



## danski0224 (May 12, 2018)

The extending feature of this lens means that it is also 70mm at 1:1...


----------



## Antono Refa (May 12, 2018)

Canon discontinued the EF 50mm f/2.5 compact macro & life size converter, and in comes Sigma with an Art prime @ $569 to fill the hole.


----------



## mb66energy (May 13, 2018)

If it were
50mm and
f/2.0 and 
image stabilized
it would fill a hole in my lens setup and maybe could replace EF-S 2.8 60 for APS-C and EF 2.8 40
and the hypthetical EF 1.4 50 IS for both sensor formats.


----------



## Arty (May 14, 2018)

I am waiting for reviews. Whether or not I would be interested depends on how sharp the lens is, color, and AF. I already have the Sigma 50 F2.8 macro lens, and while a nice lens, it needs to be stopped down quite a bit to really do well. 
I would have like IS and the equivalent of USM, but I am prepared to wait and see.


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 15, 2018)

It's in my cart at B&H. Chaitanya, is it in your cart?


----------



## Ah-Keong (May 16, 2018)

mb66energy said:


> If it were
> 50mm and
> f/2.0 and
> image stabilized
> ...



Totally agree!

Hope Sigma would release a 50mm and 100mm f/2 OS DG HSM Macro duet!


----------

